# Solved: Is it possible to have IE8 and IE6 / 7 installed together?



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Now that IE8 is available as a full release I suppose I should start checking my sites against it.

I never did find a way to have IE6 and IE7 on the same PC so I have 6 on my desktop and 7 on my laptop. Ideally I would like to have 8 too. I have done a search on Google and found nothing. Does anyone know if there is a way to load IE8 and stop it deleting 6 or 7 depending on which computer I decide to put it on?


----------



## Dark-Soul33 (Apr 3, 2009)

Out of curiosity, why do you want to keep all three?
Okay.
So, you can in theory have both on the same computer. But I'd imagine you'd need to section your hard drive to do this. (If this is not the professional name, I apologize.)
If you run a Vista, you want to consult your instruction manuals. (I can't for the life in me remember how to do this or which book it is in.)
Sectioning your hard drive means you basically split your computer's memory into two. On this new section, you install a new Operating System so you basically have two computers in one. I think, when booting, it lets you choose which you want to load.
Since this is a new computer, you could probably install IE8 on it without it affecting the other IEs. 
But the principle in new IEs is that it has all the features of its ancestors with a little flair of its own. I upgraded to one of the newer ones, 7 I think, (albeit a different computer because the other with IE6 died) and its a lot better and I have no problems with viewing anything. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

> *Is it possible to have IE8 and IE6 / 7 installed together?*


No!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Bichey that's exactly what I thought. Safari, Firefox, Opera and Chrome will all co-exist why not IE? B Microsoft.

Dark Soul, the reason for keeping all three along with the other browsers I mentioned is for testing purposes, to ensure that any websites I design work on the most popular browsers the way I designed them to.

I'll leave this thread open for a bit longer to see if anyone comes up with any bright ideas.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Safari, Firefox, Opera, Chrome, *and* Internet Explorer can all co-exist on a system. Try to install multiple versions of any, and you'll likely run into problems. Programs generally don't play well with previous versions of themselves. Microsoft and Internet Explorer don't have a monopoly on this limitation.

This is exactly what virtualization is for.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. I am running vmware to experiment with Windows 7. I had never even thought of using it for this purpose, I have now .


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?q=multiple+ie

It won't be as if they were all installed on different computers, there will be some issues.


----------

